

Candy Crush running in Shumway, Mozilla's implementation of Flash in Javascript - kibwen
http://vimeo.com/74324610

======
kibwen
See also [http://areweflashyet.com/](http://areweflashyet.com/) for a
demonstration of the debug interface shown in the video.

